# ***OFFICIAL*** Ryan Couture vs. Ross Pearson Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Lightweight bout: 155 pounds*


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't think Couture has much of a chance.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Let's be honest - Ross Pearson isn't a world beater, and pretty much anyone can beat him on any given night. That said, I haven't been overly impressed with Couture either. I think Ross catches him or at the very least out-strikes him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not overly impressed with either of them. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Neither are elite fighters. But Pearson hasn't been bad. His win over Soti was solid. Went to a split with Barboza in a stand up fight. Beat Siver. I think Ross has been solid, and has shown a decently well-rounded game. Solid TDD, solid striking, solid cardio. 

I like him better at 155. Can't believe this is the co-main though. Are they just using Couture as a name and the cut his ass after 2 losses because they don't like Randy or what? Ross is a tough fight for your 8th fight and 1st in the UFC...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Neither are elite fighters. But Pearson hasn't been bad. His win over Soti was solid. Went to a split with Barboza in a stand up fight. Beat Siver. I think Ross has been solid, and has shown a decently well-rounded game. Solid TDD, solid striking, solid cardio.
> 
> I like him better at 155. Can't believe this is the co-main though. Are they just using Couture as a name and the cut his ass after 2 losses because they don't like Randy or what? Ross is a tough fight for your 8th fight and 1st in the UFC...


I think Noons is better than Pearson personally.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I think Noons is better than Pearson personally.


I think it would be a good fight. I rate Pearson better because he is more well-rounded. He should be able to stuff any Couture TDs and still out-strike him on the feet. While having the cardio to keep a solid pace for all 3 rounds.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Noons hasn't look good in a while in my opinion, not that Pearson has looked great either. Noons is Couture's only decent win and it was a split decision. Didn't a lot of people score that fight for Noons? Memory is a little fuzzy. I'm going to have to agree with Jonny here. Pearson is no world beater, but he's still a solid fighter and a difficult match up for Couture at this stage in his career.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I think Noons is better than Pearson personally.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Okay more nut hugging from me I've always been a big fan of Randy's mainly because we went to the same high school and anytime you can get behind someone like that you do, especially when the next famous person I went to high school with was the first person to be convicted of murder when no body was found. That being said I don't see Ryan following to closely in his dad's footsteps, mind you it would be awesome to see him do it, but I just don't see that same fire in his eyes like was in his dad's. If he can't get past Pearson I'm afraid his stay in the UFC is going to be short. Hopefully Dana won't be a dick and feed him to the wolves just to piss his dad off. Yeah right, Dana won't be a dick.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> Noons hasn't look good in a while in my opinion, not that Pearson has looked great either. *Noons is Couture's only decent win and it was a split decision*. Didn't a lot of people score that fight for Noons? Memory is a little fuzzy. I'm going to have to agree with Jonny here. Pearson is no world beater, but he's still a solid fighter and a difficult match up for Couture at this stage in his career.


That was a robbery, should have been 30-27 UD Noons.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

LoL I thought so. That strengthens my point right there. This may be a little too soon for Ryan.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm going with Couture, the Strikeforce midcard has been kicking the UFC midcards butts and Ross although skilled the Junior Assuncao fight showed some holes in his game that Couture could exploit.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea how good of a wrestler Couture is but I'm fairy sure that's where the fight will be won and lost.

I think Pearson is better than he is being credit for on this thread, as a striker he is very good and there will not be too many at LWs more technically gifted than Ross. He ****ed up going to FW and broke his hand against Cole Miller.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

gazh said:


> I have no idea how good of a wrestler Couture is but I'm fairy sure that's where the fight will be won and lost.
> 
> I think Pearson is better than he is being credit for on this thread, as a striker he is very good and there will not be too many at LWs more technically gifted than Ross. He ****ed up going to FW and broke his hand against Cole Miller.


For his experience so far, he's pretty good on the ground. And for the 9,000th time and he's probably really tired of hearing it, he is not the wrestler his dad was, but then again not many people were in his day. I'm sure his best shot is on the ground. In the fights I've seen more striking is needed to take him to the next level, he seems to have the desire to put the time, so only time will tell. On another topic, it's bs that Dana or whomever did it won't let Randy corner his son, especially for such a huge fight for the kid.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i like pearson and his style... good technical striking with decent power and enough experience to edge out a decision vs. ryan.. he has decent defensive wrestling so i think he takes this


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Pearson's a beast when he's not being an idiot and slugging bombs. His head movement when he actually remembers he can move his head is some of the best in the sport. Unfortunately he can be dragged into brawls quite easily when he does get hit. When he fights smart and tight, he's a hard man to beat and tough for anyone at 155. He's got pretty good TDD as well and a solid Judo base.

I think he wins this fairly handily.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Couture seems barely above regional level and it'll be an upset if he hears the final bell.


----------



## Kin (May 22, 2007)

K R Y said:


> *Pearson's a beast when he's not being an idiot and slugging bombs. His head movement when he actually remembers he can move his head is some of the best in the sport. Unfortunately he can be dragged into brawls quite easily when he does get hit.* When he fights smart and tight, he's a hard man to beat and tough for anyone at 155. He's got pretty good TDD as well and a solid Judo base.
> 
> I think he wins this fairly handily.


THIS!

Pearson has some of the best striking I've ever seen in MMA...When he's on. If only he didnt forego his outstanding technique to just slug it out, he'd have won a fair amount of the fights that he's lost.

I don't understand how people can underestimate his striking so much.

And I'd definitely take him to beat Noons, who's never impressed me as a striker.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Pearson will win a comfortable decision imo. Couture can take a punch, as he showed against Noons, so I think he'll make it to the judges but Pearson should avoid the takedowns and dominate standing.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

how on earth will he ever succeed without his father in his corner!?!?!?!? Dana you knave!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ross should win this, I think he'd be too much for Couture, can't help though keep thinking Pearson was dropped and submitted by Cole Miller of all people. But Couture is getting too much too soon here.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Really pulling for Couture here.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Really pulling for Couture here.


Noob


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

haha no shame in being a fan.. most of my heart>brain picks leave me a loser... pearson is a good low level gate keep with a fan friendly style so if ryan gets past him ill be impressed.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Couture was lucky against Noons and didn't impress. Ross should win this easy. Tko


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

New main event! 

Tachi Palace Fights would be proud.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

More like XFC on roids.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

After Ross obliterated Soti I can't see Couture having much of a shout at all.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Interview with Ross on MMAHour.

MMAHour

He also talks about the fight between his boxing coach and George... I never get sick of hearing about that.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Nefilim777 said:


> After Ross obliterated Soti I can't see Couture having much of a shout at all.


Daaamn it's good to see you posting again. +1. Ryan hasn't got shit for Ross.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ross is going to work Ryan for 3 rounds. I'm actually really excited for this fight, basically because I'm a big Pearson fan


----------



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## MMA Crazy TV (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

You know I like Ryan, but Pearson is too good for him right now


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I can agree with that. I don't think Couture is ready for this step up in competition. He can prove us wrong though which I wouldn't mind. He was gifted a win against Noons, but it's still a win. Pearson is stylistically a harder match up for him though in my opinion.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Stun Gun said:


> You know I like Ryan, but Pearson is too good for him right now


Keep counting him out, I'm sure Pearson is doing the same thing. As long as Ryan fights smart, he could take it. I love Pearson though too.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ryan Couture is Randying it up!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

10-9 Ross.

This is a pretty low level fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Missed the first round but sounds like Florian is gobbling Couture's nuts. Did he win the 1st round

EDIT: ^ Guess not.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> 10-9 Ross.
> 
> This is a pretty low level fight.


You and I both know Couture took R1. And now he's going to take R2.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

R1 was close, Ross won the striking but not as decisively as I had expected... I think Ryan decisions this


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryan saying he'd strike lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You and I both know Couture took R1. And now he's going to take R2.


I jinxed it :laugh:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

hahaha nice 1 ross!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Took a while but Pearson took advantage when given the chance.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

The striking of Ryan Couture is as awful as i've seen in the UFC in some time.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hhahahahahahahahaha get ready cowgirl


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

All that running in the second, just to get TKO'd.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I know a certain girl on these forums will be sporting a new sig


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wonder if UFC will feed Ross another so-so grappler with terrible striking to keep people thinking he's 'good'.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good stuff there. No wasted strikes. Efficient and brutal.



Rygu said:


> The striking of Ryan Couture is as awful as i've seen in the UFC in some time.


It's not really that bad he's just not as good as Pearson.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ross is the man


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ryan Couture shouldn't even be in the UFC, he's regional fodder. Guy literally lost to Matt Ricehouse.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I wonder if UFC will feed Ross another so-so grappler with terrible striking to keep people thinking he's 'good'.


It better not be a so so wrestler or it will leave them a little unhappy. Plus they need a British hope. Hardy looks like he doesn't want to fight and Bisping keeps getting KOd.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It better not be a so so wrestler or it will leave them a little unhappy. Plus they need a British hope. Hardy looks like he doesn't want to fight and *Bisping keeps getting KOd*.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yeah, all 2 of them in 4 years.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

did Ross really fight with a broken foot? damn...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Standard stuff. Only other way it was happening was in the first round.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope Ross gets a top 10 guy next. Fighting the Ryan Couture's of this world will never give him an indication of where he stands in the division.

I can see Ryan getting somebody like George Sotiropoulos (have to google that name everytime). To be honest can see him losing that fight too.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Spite said:


> I hope Ross gets a top 10 guy next. Fighting the Ryan Couture's of this world will never give him an indication of where he stands in the division.
> 
> I can see Ryan getting somebody like George Sotiropoulos (have to google that name everytime). To be honest can see him losing that fight too.


I really want G-sot vs Ryan. Sot needs a win. 

Ross should get either Thomson/Diaz Noons/Cerrone or Khabib/Abel all fight are fun in my books


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I really want G-sot vs Ryan. Sot needs a win.
> 
> Ross should get either Thomson/Diaz Noons/Cerrone or Khabib/Abel all fight are fun in my books


The Noons fight could be a war.

Not sure he's ready for the likes of Diaz or Cerrone yet.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thread is hilarious. People calling for Ryan to Randy his way to a win because he MAY have won round 1. Then he proceeded to get smashed.

Not sure why Ross gets so much bashing. No one here thinks he is elite. But he is a decent fighter. He fought to a close dec. in a striking match with Barboza in Brazil. He now has 2 devastating KOs in a row. Ross is a solid all round fighter and a good guy.

Even more credit to him for fighting with a messed up foot and not letting it get to him.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think we should give Pearson Diaz yet. It's not a good match up for him in my opinion. Pearson is getting a decent streak going though, and I'd like to see him build it up more. I'd love to see him face Khabib. Ross is a good fighter and doesn't deserve the flak he gets from time to time.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> I don't think we should give Pearson Diaz yet. It's not a good match up for him in my opinion. Pearson is getting a decent streak going though, and I'd like to see him build it up more. I'd love to see him face Khabib. Ross is a good fighter and doesn't deserve the flak he gets from time to time.


I don't think he should get too high of a guy at all. They just gave him perhaps one of their lowest ranked LWs. 

A guy like Sam Stout would be a good fight if Stout wins his next one. Noons also, but he most likely loses to Cerrone.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

He's not ready for Diaz yet, but he beats Cerrone, Noons, Khabib, Stout though


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pearson beats Cerrone?

He was dropped and subbed by Cole Miller.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

3 years ago. and Miller is good just had bad luck


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> 3 years ago. and Miller is good just had bad luck


Chins don't get better with time, not to mention Barboza dropped him and Cub finished him at 145.

Cerrone's long limbs and variety of attacks would be a tough go for him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chins don't get better with time, not to mention Barboza dropped him and Cub finished him at 145.
> 
> Cerrone's long limbs and variety of attacks would be a tough go for him.
> 
> ...


Barboza and Cub both are known for having KO power, Pearsons chin isn;t the greatest, but it's good. Pearson stays out of a brawl and uses his head movement he'd beat Cerrone


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Stun Gun said:


> Barboza and Cub both are known for having KO power, Pearsons chin isn;t the greatest, but it's good. Pearson stays out of a brawl and uses his head movement he'd beat Cerrone


And Cerrone isn't known for being a finisher? 

Pearson isn't that good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And Cerrone isn't known for being a finisher?
> 
> Pearson isn't that good.
> 
> ...


Well Pearson beat Barboza, and got caught in a brawl with Cub where he got caught. 

I'm not saying Cerrone isn't a finsher, but Cerrone is so overrated.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i think pearson and cerrone is a good matchup...

cerrone needs a win and hasn't looked all that great lately. pearson has looked good but against lesser competition. on the one hand cerrone wants to stay relevant and on the other ross wants to become relevant..

truth is though if pearson can beat cerrone that says a lot, and that is a tough matchup for him so if he can become the victor then he will earn a lot of points among the MMA community...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Cerrone might be a tad early.

Gomi or Stout would be interesting fights.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

gazh said:


> Cerrone might be a tad early.
> 
> Gomi or Stout would be interesting fights.


Cerrone is overrated, Pearson could beat him if he fights smart. 

Stout/Gomi both would be good fights, though I think Gomi would drag Pearson into a brawl easier than most guys


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Cerrone is overrated, Pearson could beat him if he fights smart.
> 
> Stout/Gomi both would be good fights, though I think Gomi would drag Pearson into a brawl easier than most guys


Cerrone is much more dangerous than Gomi/Stout though.

Cerrone is technical standing and dangerous on the ground, look at the Siver fight, if he clips you he'll take you on the ground.

Gomi presents a great chance for Pearson to prove he's not the bull he was, if he can be aggressive AND technical he can beat Gomi to the punch all night long.

Both big names that Pearson can take something away from.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

gazh said:


> Cerrone is much more dangerous than Gomi/Stout though.
> 
> Cerrone is technical standing and dangerous on the ground, look at the Siver fight, if he clips you he'll take you on the ground.
> 
> ...


Gomi has more power than Cerrone. Cerrone is dangerous but Pearson has the head movement to deal with Cerrone. 

All 3 guys give Pearson a good fight and allow him to make a statement


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have to say Ryan looked good in this fight until Ross caught him. I scored the first round for Ryan definitely then Ross began to find his range.

Also did anyone notice during his entrance someone snatched Couture's hat and his corner man turned back round as if to deck the fan?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ryan looked solid with his wrestling, but his striking was terrible


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Its really hard to judge Ryans performance, knowing that Ross had a broken foot.

That being said I gave him round 1 easily.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Shady1 said:


> Have to say Ryan looked good in this fight until Ross caught him. I scored the first round for Ryan definitely then Ross began to find his range.
> 
> Also did anyone notice during his entrance someone snatched Couture's hat and his corner man turned back round as if to deck the fan?


Yep, what a douche bag, now everyone with same hat is going to say they took their hat from Ryan. I wonder if that kind of crap is distracting to a younger fighter?


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> Ryan looked solid with his wrestling, but his striking was terrible


Ryan's never shown a propensity for striking, but if he wants to go any farther he's going to have to shore that up. He looked a lot like his dad with his cage work, but he needs to strike better to do more damage in those situations.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

He looked like himself in there.


----------

